# Masseduction



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

St. Vincent
Masseduction

Release Date October 13, 2017
Duration41:36
Genre
Pop/Rock
Styles
Alternative Singer/Songwriter
Alternative/Indie Rock
Pop


----------

